# famous people



## sparks879

Ok so this one can get a little tricky as it moves on, the first person says a famous person 
ex: alec baldwin, the next person has to come up with another famous person( actor actress singer president anyone) that has a name begining with the last letter of the name said before
So i say alec baldwin the next one could be nicole kidman.


So lets start with nicole kidman


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Charles Heston


----------



## heathersboers

Nat King Cole


----------



## SDK

Sonrise Farm said:


> Charles Heston


what???

enya


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Alyssa Milano


----------



## heathersboers

opie taylor ? (andy Griffith show)


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Rove McManus (Are you smarter than a 5th grader, Rove Live)


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Skandar Keynes


----------



## heathersboers

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Rachel Bilson


----------



## heathersboers

Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Demi Moore


----------



## heathersboers

Elizabeth taylor


----------



## toth boer goats

> the next person has to come up with another famous person( actor actress singer president anyone) that has a name begining with the last letter of the name said before


 read the rules of the game guys ,,,,,,,last letter of the name said before.. :shrug:

Some of you are doing it right  :thumbup:

maybe we will get on track??? LOL :ROFL:


----------



## heavenlyhaven

(elizabeth tayloR)

Rip Torn


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Natalie Grant


----------



## toth boer goats

tori spelling


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Grant Hackett


----------



## sparks879

taylor swift


----------



## heavenlyhaven

tina turner


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Robin Williams


----------



## toth boer goats

Shelley Winters


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Steve Irwin


----------



## toth boer goats

> Steve Irwin


 I loved that guy and miss him dearly..that was such a terrible and shocking tragedy.......
he was a very special person and was so fun to watch....
dearly missed ray:

natalie wood


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Drew Barrymore (sp?)


----------



## heavenlyhaven

edward james alamos


----------



## toth boer goats

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Eileen Regina Edwards
AKA
Shania Twain


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Steve Carell


----------



## toth boer goats

> Steve Carell


 :? :ROFL: It is suppose to start with N.........deja vu

I will continue with yours ..LOL

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## PiccoloGoat

No she said
Eileen Regina Edwards
AKA
Shania Twain

So I went off the first one lol


and im continuing with

Orlando Bloom <3


----------



## toth boer goats

:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: I'm OK honestly....your right. :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :ROFL: :ROFL: 


Mark Wahlberg


----------



## PiccoloGoat

George Bush xD


----------



## toth boer goats

Henry Winkler


----------



## sparks879

reese witherspoon


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Nikki Webster!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Rihanna


----------



## toth boer goats

Adam Sandler


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## toth boer goats

Eddie Murphy


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Yoko Ono


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Orlando Bloom


----------



## toth boer goats

Mel Brooks


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Steven King


----------



## toth boer goats

George Clooney


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Ya Minh


----------



## toth boer goats

Hugh Grant


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Tom Cruise


----------



## sparks879

eli whitney


----------



## heavenlyhaven

edward scissorhands


----------



## toth boer goats

Steven Seagal


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Lily Allen


----------



## toth boer goats

Nicolas Cage


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Einstein


----------



## toth boer goats

Ned Beatty


----------



## PiccoloGoat

yves Saint Laurant
Opium Perfum guy... Says my mum :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: tell mom ........that was a good one ........I would of never known who that was..LOL





Tim Roth


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Harry Highpants ^_^


----------



## heavenlyhaven

Suze Orman


----------



## toth boer goats

Nick Nolte


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Eddie Izzard


----------



## toth boer goats

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Damián Alcázar


----------



## goathappy

Ray Toro


----------



## heavenlyhaven

orlando bloom


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Mana Hira Davis


----------



## goatnutty

Rihana


----------



## toth boer goats

> Mana Hira Davis


Letter S was suppose to be used next

goatnutty you used


> Rihana


 I will continue and correct with S

Sharon Stone


----------



## goatnutty

Sorry don't know where I got that!  
Elenor Roosevelt


----------



## toth boer goats

that's OK ..you are not the only one,,,,  


Tim Allen


----------



## goatnutty

Ne-YO


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Orlando Bloom ,. . . .again.


----------



## toth boer goats

Martin Sheen


----------



## heavenlyhaven

nancy reagan


----------



## toth boer goats

Naomi Shihab Nye (1952 - present) famous poet


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Edmund Pevensie (does this count?) 
if not , , , Eddie Izzard again . . . anyone do something with a b


----------



## heavenlyhaven

(going off the first one)
ELMO
:stars:


----------



## sparks879

ozzy osbourne


----------



## K-Ro

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Amos

Ohh. A Y.

Yael Naim.

She sings that song New Soul for that Apple mac pc comercial thing.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

michealangelo..??


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

*Ole Olsen*, Comedian; John Sigvard Olsen (6 November 1892 - 26 January 1963). Half of the Vaudeville act 'Olsen & Johnson'.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Amos

Gretta Garbo


----------



## PiccoloGoat

owen wilson (I hope he is a real person)


----------



## Amos

Nicolette Larson.


----------



## sparks879

niel young


----------



## Amos

Gloria Estefan


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Nick Jonas


----------



## Amos

I think this is dead. LOL


Stevie Nicks


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Suzie Quatro (sp?)


----------



## toth boer goats

olivia newton john


----------



## PiccoloGoat

nikki webster


----------



## toth boer goats

Rachel Hunter


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Amos

Nikko Case


----------



## sparks879

Emmit Smith


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Harry Potter :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

Ronald Regan


----------



## PiccoloGoat

natalie Portman


----------



## toth boer goats

nick nolte


----------



## Amos

Elvin Bishop


----------



## toth boer goats

penelope cruz


----------



## PiccoloGoat

zac efron


----------



## toth boer goats

Nicolas Cage


----------



## sparks879

Eli Whitney


----------



## toth boer goats

Yul Brynner


----------



## Native87

Reba McEntyre (sp)


----------



## toth boer goats

Elvis Presley


----------



## citylights

Dang it, Pam, you used Yul Brenner.....how about

Yassar Arafat?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Taylor Lautner!


----------



## ivy eaters

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## jdgray716

Dianna Ross


----------



## bree00

sylvia brown!


----------



## jdgray716

Nancy Drew, not sure if she was real but very famous. hehe


----------



## Victoria

Warren Beaty prob.didn't spell that right..


----------



## jdgray716

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## bree00

O.J. Simpson!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Nancy Drew, not sure if she was real but very famous. hehe


 HeHe...she sure seems real ....


> Warren Beaty prob.didn't spell that right..


 Beatty ....HeHe ...no problem ..you got the Y in the right place that is what matters...LOL :wink:

natalie wood


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Demi Lovato


----------



## toth boer goats

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## farmgirl1

Yao Ming (basketball Player)


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

gary coleman(actor)


----------



## RPC

nicki minaj (female singer)


----------



## farmgirl1

Jerry Springer (JERRY JERRY JERRY)


----------



## RPC

Ricki Lake (I just saw Jerry and thought of her first, Yo gotta hate trash tv)


----------



## toth boer goats

Ed McMahon


----------



## RPC

Nick Cannon


----------



## Farmgirl675

Nelson Mandella (sp?)


----------



## toth boer goats

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Farmgirl675

Elijah Wood


----------



## toth boer goats

Demi Moore


----------



## peggy

Eva Gabor (actress)


----------



## RPC

Ricky Martin


----------



## toth boer goats

Nick Nolte


----------



## RPC

Eva Mendes


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

shania twain


----------



## RPC

Nelly


----------



## toth boer goats

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## RPC

Heidi Klum


----------



## peggy

Marvin Gay (singer)


----------



## toth boer goats

Yoko Ono


----------



## RPC

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeardley Smith


----------



## peggy

Henry Ford


----------



## toth boer goats

Dionne Warwick


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters

Katy Perry


----------



## toth boer goats

Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Oprah....lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: :thumb: 

Henry fonda


----------



## peggy

Alice Cooper (singer)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Randy Jackson


----------



## toth boer goats

Neal Armstrong


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Gerard Butler.....YUMMY!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Red skelton


----------



## RPC

Natalie Portman


----------



## toth boer goats

Ned beatty (actor)


----------



## RPC

Yvonne Strahovski (Australian actress)


----------



## toth boer goats

ike turner


----------



## PrincessB

Zack Merrick(bassist All Time Low)


----------



## toth boer goats

> Zack Merrick(bassist All Time Low)


PrincessB...the last letter of the famous person's name is suppose to start with the letter "R" ...from the previous name of "ike turne"r"...if you would like to correct that ...good ahead..... Don't worry... I have made game mistakes as well ...trying to learn them..... :wink:

So... the next Letter of a famous person should start with an "R" :hi5:


----------



## SkyesRanch

Randy Travis :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

Sean Connery :greengrin:


----------



## SkyesRanch

A Y??? lol

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## GingersMaMa

Ian Lavender  Actor, 'EastEnders', 'Dad's Army'


----------



## Frosty1

@SkyesRanch-  Sorry! lol

Robert Mitchum


----------



## GingersMaMa

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## Frosty1

Frank Sinatra


----------



## SkyesRanch

Angelina Jolie


----------



## GingersMaMa

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Frosty1

A Y?! Hmmmm

Yanni-a musician


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivan the Terrible


----------



## SkyesRanch

Eddy Van Halen


----------



## Frosty1

Nat King Cole


----------



## GingersMaMa

Eminem


----------



## Frosty1

Michael Keaton


----------



## GingersMaMa

Nicolas Cage


----------



## SkyesRanch

Eva Longoria Parker


----------



## GingersMaMa

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Frosty1

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## toth boer goats

Ethan Allen


----------



## GingersMaMa

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## toth boer goats

Erika Eleniak


----------



## Frosty1

Keira Knightley


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Frosty1

Harrison Ford!


----------



## peggy

Dr. DoLittle :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## Frosty1

Steven Spielberg.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Gorge Clooney


----------



## SkyesRanch

I always get the Y!!! :ROFL: 

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## SkyesRanch

Sorry! As I was scrolling up I saw that name was recently used. Oops!


----------



## toth boer goats

> I always get the Y!!! :ROFL:





> Sorry! As I was scrolling up I saw that name was recently used. Oops!


 :laugh:

It's OK we will allow it.... :thumb:

Henry winkler


----------



## Frosty1

Robert Redford


----------



## GingersMaMa

Desi Arnez


----------



## Frosty1

Zac Efron or was he used too recently? :?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Nat king cole


----------



## toth boer goats

Eric Estrada


----------



## Bona Fide

Axl Rose


----------



## Frosty1

Ethel Merman


----------



## toth boer goats

Neve Campbell


----------



## Frosty1

Lev Nikolaevich Tolstoy :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

Yoko Ono


----------



## Frosty1

Oliver Cromwell


----------



## toth boer goats

Louie Armstrong


----------



## Frosty1

George Hamilton


----------



## toth boer goats

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Frosty1

Randolph Scott


----------



## toth boer goats

Tom Cruise


----------



## .:Linz:.

e. e. cummings


----------



## peggy

:applaud: Santa Claus!!!


----------



## Frosty1

Sergio Fantoni


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivan Sergei


----------



## Frosty1

Ivan the Terrible lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

Edward Asner


----------



## Frosty1

Rick Astley!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeardly Smith


----------



## Frosty1

Harry Truman


----------



## toth boer goats

Ned Beatty


----------



## Frosty1

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## SkyesRanch

Hugh Grant


----------



## Frosty1

Thomas Edison


----------



## RPC

Nikki Minaj


----------



## Frosty1

Jack Nicholson


----------



## toth boer goats

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Frosty1

Geena Davis


----------



## toth boer goats

Sam Elliot


----------



## Frosty1

Thomas Edison


----------



## peggy

Nicholas Cage.... don't know if that one has been used???


----------



## Frosty1

Ethel Merman 

Peggy, I think it's ok to reuse it as long as it wasn't used recently.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Niki Minaj


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Justin Timberlake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Elton John


----------



## fiberchick04

Neil Diamond


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Drake


----------



## amylawrence

Elizabeth Barrett Browning


----------



## fiberchick04

George Carlin


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Nelly


----------



## toth boer goats

> Peggy, I think it's ok to reuse it as long as it wasn't used recently.


 I agree it is OK... :thumb:

Yeardley Smith


----------



## mistydaiz

Henry Ford


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

David Letterman


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nickelback


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kellie Pickler


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rihanna


----------



## KW Farms

Adele


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Elton John


----------



## RMADairyGoats

New boyz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Zelda (dose that count? LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Adam Lambert


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Taylor Swit!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Tray Songz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have n more Z's...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Since you don't have anymore Z's, I can use this one instead 

The Black Eyes Peas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok......

Snow White (sorry I am a bit tired! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Eminem


----------



## Frosty1

Madonna


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alicia Keys


----------



## toth boer goats

Steve Martin


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nelly


----------



## caprine crazy

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hilary Duff


----------



## caprine crazy

Frank Sinatra


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## caprine crazy

Ray Charles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Steven Tyler *barf*


----------



## caprine crazy

YUCK!!
Rob Williams


----------



## VincekFarm

Selena Gomez


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Zac Brown Band (I dunno the lead singers name though)


----------



## caprine crazy

Donald Duck


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ke$ha


----------



## caprine crazy

my last one wasn't really a person, LOL!

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Rihanna


----------



## caprine crazy

Anne Baxter (actress)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rick Ross


----------



## happyhogs

sophie ellis-bexter (singer)


----------



## caprine crazy

Ryan Secrest


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Tiger Woods


----------



## caprine crazy

Steve Martin


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nicki Minaj


----------



## caprine crazy

John Jacob Jingle Himerschimidt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:greengrin:

T.I. (singer)


----------



## caprine crazy

Iron Man! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nick Cannon


----------



## caprine crazy

Neil Armstrong


----------



## JustKidding

gummy bear.
does it need to be a person?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, I said Iron Man and Donald Duck and those aren't really people...
Rachel Ray


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yanni


----------



## Tayet

Ian Somerhalder!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Rodney Atkins


----------



## Tayet

Selena Gomez


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Zooey Deschanel


----------

